# Lower Than A Snakes Belly In A Wagon Rut



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Some awesome pictures here and a bit of a story behind them 



















See The Rest Here


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff mate, some amazing pics in there :thumbsup:

As a matter of interest, I have been working on spare parts catalogue drawings for this one (Diamond DA42) all week:










I also managed to blag a short flight in one a few months ago, but thankfully the pilot didn't try any low level antics!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome stuff. There's not enough low-flying antics these days...


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent that, thanks


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a pic sorry, but it reminded me of this classic YT vid


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Moustachio said:


> Not a pic sorry, but it reminded me of this classic YT vid


Not as low but at Prestwick airport if you were back on the dual carriage way, which you can see cars on in the distance, they were pretty close or it seemed so when I was a boy. When I was a youngster I remember going "plane spotting" often. I remember my old man taking us to see the first 747 landing there.....1969/70 maybe at that time you could park up on the road at the end of the runway and watch them approach.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

vague memory of road and airbase at Leuchars in Scotland and Lightnings? maybe 30 years ago- north Scotland anyway-


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

They don't get much lower than this one- unless they crashed!!






John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone know whther this video is a fake??? (it's a good one if so!!)






John


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> They don't get much lower than this one- unless they crashed!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=naaIMQopUTg
> 
> John


I have a vague memory of this, was the guy doing a tv piece for the camera as the plane flew past ??.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I met a fellow who was with the Confederate Air Force in the 1950s, 1960s ... he and two buddies happened to be in Spain buying Messerschmitts when THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN was in country doing 2nd unit photography of the fighter and, I presume, ground attack sequences. The Spanish Air Force had a mess of them and was willing to repaint theirs and let their pilots fly in the film ... but I suspect they were cautious. The opening sequence of an attack on an RAF field in France has some superb flying, including a shot that I think is seen from two camera positions, of a German plane flying just a few feet above a fence, at (apparently) top speed. I have a hunch those were the Americans who'd bought the planes to enjoy flying, and this was (outside the fellow's ranch and air strip in Texas) one of the few occasions they could do this. Still love watching that scene, some really superb low-pass flying.


----------

